# Fallen Blood---Paranormal Vampire romance, on sale 0.99



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Fallen Blood is now on sale for $1.99 till July. A third person POV, Here's a snippet.

"We've got to do something Brian," she started saying, gaining more strength in her voice as her determination began to resolve. "We need to go to the police or..."

"Heather, look at me." He bent down trying to get her to look at him.

"No... We need to get help."

"Heather, wait!" He grabbed her chin with his left hand as he continued to hold her with his right. "You need to sleep."

"No...I need to..."

"Sleep, Heather. We will get help after you sleep." He forced her to look into his eyes.

"Sleep..." she mumbled, "we'll get help in the morning?"

Brian nodded "Yes, after you sleep." She smiled and closed her eyes, her form going limp and her legs buckling.

He caught her before she hit the floor, lifting her easily and then carrying her up to his room. He laid her on his bed, and then watched as she curled into a fetal position. Her breathing was deep but at least it was relaxed. He stood there and watched her for several minutes. The rise and fall of her chest was one of the most beautiful things he thought he had ever seen. It was amazing how wonderful she looked even with the scratches and smudges on her.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003R7L6HO


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Martin, and congratulations on the new book!

You know the drill, but here's a reminder of the rules.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Congrats on the new book!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice to see a new book up.  I've bought Storytellers, and when I finish reading it, I'll leave a review!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

J.M. Pierce said:


> Congrats on the new book!


Thanks J.M.!!

@ Maria Well thank you very much Maria. I appreciate it. I've been meaning to get to yours as well, but of late I caught a vampire bug... I feel embarrassed. Must be like the flu... But I intend on getting to yours as well, as yours are the same thing except Angels right? Plus a friend dumped all her Twilight's on me...egad, and expects me to read them...But I will get to yours as well. Thanks again.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Wow Ann: You are like a Bot! You are always second post when an author pitches a book directly!
Congratz on Fallen Blood!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

bvlarson said:


> Wow Ann: You are like a Bot! You are always second post when an author pitches a book directly!
> Congratz on Fallen Blood!


 Thanks. It's my first Vamp novel. The first day has been pretty good in sales. That's really nice to see that people are interested. I'm working on another one from first person POV. Hard to change format, but I'm actually liking it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bvlarson said:


> Wow Ann: You are like a Bot! You are always second post when an author pitches a book directly!
> Congratz on Fallen Blood!


Ann IS a bot...but think of Schwarzeneger in the Terminator movies....be afraid...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bvlarson said:


> Wow Ann: You are like a Bot! You are always second post when an author pitches a book directly!
> Congratz on Fallen Blood!


Um. . . .thanks? 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann IS a bot...but think of Schwarzeneger in the Terminator movies....be afraid...
> 
> Betsy




Actually, Betsy and I alternate being bot-like. . . .we do like to make sure each new author, especially, gets welcomed and pointed toward the guidelines so as to keep them from falling afoul of our wrath. .< that's a joke, folks. . . we're really not particularly wrathful.  > . .and, as you've probably noticed, we tend to remind authors who've been around the block, so to speak, but have new work out. . .'cause you all are always so excited -- rightly so, of course! -- and can forget about silly things like rules. 

Thus ends the hijack of Martin's thread. Sorry, Martin.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Um. . . .thanks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a high Jack? Here I was actually being entertained. So much so I forgot this is my thread...hmm. Well back to the crickets, now that the terminators have left....


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Fallen Blood broke into the top 100 Romance gothic today. That was a nice surprise and to round it out I got a 5 star review as well. Here it is.

rom the moment that I started reading this book, I had a hard time putting it down. I have not read many vampire novels but I thoroughly loved this book. The author does an exceptional job at descriptions throughout the book of the scenes that the characters are in as well as the characters themselves. 

The unique abilities of the main character, Brian is intriguing and interesting. The characters are well developed and easy to follow. It is great to be a part of Brian discovering more of his abilities along the way. I really enjoyed the humor in the story and I really loved "Bobby" as well. 

While reading this book, I was able to in-vision the story being played out in front of me while really enjoying the twists and turns that the book took. I see this book doing exceptionally well and I am really hopping that there will be a second one. Readers will not be dissapointed in this book as it is exceptionally well written. I look forward to reading more from this author!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's my new trailer for my book, and the link for Fallen Blood's paperback version.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sharlow, 

Congratulations om the great review!  However, a gentle reminder that we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, as they are easy enough to find on your book's page.  Reviews from other sites may be cited, and a brief quote published,

Congrats again!

Betsy


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Fallen Blood is now available in the UK Amazon kindle store. Was kind of surprising, as I didn't know they were about to do that. Its a nice surprise how ever.

I recently received my first fan mail for this book and it really made feel like I did something good. A 15 year old that wouldn't read anything else picked up my book and loved it. i think thats awesome.

Oh for those of you who didn't know, Fallen Blood is now in paperback as well.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations on ur book


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Marisa14 said:


> Congratulations on ur book


Thank you very much. It was fun to write. I'm happy that I decided to have a paperback version made as well. Nice to see that so,e are buying it, but I still like the price of it on Kindle. Paperbacks are so much more expensive then digital.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey everyone. Been awhile since I posted here. I hope everyone's well. Recently Fallen Blood received a 5 star review from a review blogger. I thought I'd put the review here. I hope you enjoy it, and please stop by her site and check out all of her other reviews. Thanks!

http://sparkling-reviews.blogspot.com/2010/08/fallen-blood.html

Brian has been in love with Heather for as long as he can remember, the only issue is Heather doesn't even know he is alive. He steals glances at her at school, but it's when she falls asleep that Brian gets to really see Heather.
Brian is a vampire and has the ability to visit Heather in her dreams. He can also travel to anywhere she is. One night he decides to visit her, to find that she isn't home. Instead she is in an abandoned house with her boyfriend and some friends. When Heather goes to go home early, men in black suits try coming to find her.

Heather is able to hide with Brian's help, but the men in suits have her family and friends. Brian is unsure what he should do, but he knows that he needs to protect Heather at all costs. So Brian and Heather leave town, meeting some great characters along the way. But trouble is not far behind....

I LOVED fallen blood. It is written in the 3rd person, which is exactly how the book had to be written to be portrayed so strongly. The more than I got into the book, I felt as though I was part of Brian and Heather's friends... that I was on this dangerous journey with them. I really liked the turn on vampire's that Martin took, Brian is not your ordinary everyday dead, can't go in sunlight vampire ... he is alive. I couldn't believe it what I was reading... I had to keep saying to myself " NO WAY! THAT DID NOT JUST HAPPEN!" I pretty sure I annoyed a few people that were around me! There is suspense, action and romance at every turn! I just couldn't get enough...

Note To Martin: Thanks for the great read... but really did you have to give me an ending like that... I NEED MORE!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Well tis the season. Fallen Blood is now on sale for 0.99 for the holiday season. If you have been waiting to get this, now's your chance at a discount.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

The response to Fallen Bloods sales over the holidays was so good, I've decided to leave book 1 at the introduction price of 0.99  for the time being. I'm not sure how long this will last, but I figure at least through January. Longer if interest stays at such a high rate.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Today Fallen Blood broke into the top 10 best selling Books > Romance > Gothic Romances list! 
I'm excited at how quickly it's climbing the charts. I want to say thank you to everyone who has purchased it in and making it a success!

Thank you
Martin


----------

